# Project: Light Meadow (Completed)



## Luciel (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Guys,

As some of you know, at the time of posting this I´m also working on the tutorial project: nº2, it is however because of that project that this one came around. One of the readers in one of the forums really liked it and she decided she wanted something similar, using the same brand and model basic case, but with a "normal" window, and matt pastel green and white with a little detailing on the opposite side. 

So for the last four days I´ve been doing it, it´s now been given to her, the client and she seemed over the moon happy with it, so that makes me happy : )

I won´t go in to much detail because really, there´s not much detail, it´s a minimalistic mod with simple every day hardware, somehow however, I had a lot of fun doing it, I found it quite relaxing to be honest.

So here goes, 18 photos from start to finish (most of the actual finished case but hey).




























































































The flower detailing was done with a fine brush, I´d like to thank my sister for helping me with that.

Took me quite a while to find the right kind of matt clear lacquer so it wouldn´t shine whatsoever or reflect anything which is what she wanted, turns out that´s quite hard to find in acril based paints but did eventually find it, and I love the stuff!

Anyhow, the whole thing took just about 8 hours in 4 days (a couple of hours a day) from start to finish.

Thanks for reading/watching! : )


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 7, 2012)

very clean work done here. but why paint the HDD ?


----------



## Luciel (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks AhtlonX2, to be honest I never stopped to think about it, it´s just something I do in most if not all of my projects. I think it adds a few more details to the whole look and it takes almost no time or paint to do so : )


----------



## Enigma8750 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is one of the few builds for a Woman that looks good.  Great Job.


----------



## Luciel (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you Enigma : )


----------



## ERazer (Mar 7, 2012)

simple and clean, like it!


----------



## Luciel (Mar 9, 2012)

cheers


----------



## mrsdnf (Mar 9, 2012)

The decoration is very creative and different from the norm. Well done.


----------



## Huddo93 (Mar 9, 2012)

I love how you have turned that fairly simple and boring case into something as clean, crisp and a absolute delight to look at! Would fit so well in any home, great work.


----------



## CJCerny (Mar 9, 2012)

Not trying to cause trouble, but most hard drives have breather holes on them to allow the drive to adjust for differences in pressures inside and outside the drive. Seems like painting a hard drive could potentially cause them to fail faster than they would otherwise. Have you successfully painted hard drives in the past without issue?


----------



## Luciel (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi CJCerny,

No trouble at all : )

I will be explaining how to paint hdds in the next part of the tutorial project posted in a different thread, but might as well answer here aniway. The hdds painted here are both seagate drives, which do not have breather holes on the top metal plate which makes it a lot easier to paint.

Other drives like WD do have them on top, the trick with this one is to spray (be it gun or spraycan) on sideways manner as opposed to top down. In both cases, as long as we use acrylic paint (water based, non dissolvant) we´re fine as this paint transpires and does not create a coat if you will like synthetic or plastic paints do.

As for the question, yes, I tend to paint the HDDs in most if not all of my projects for that extra detail. Never had any problems in the 2 years I´ve been doing it for. A word of warning though, I´ve never had to check but I´m pretty sure it WILL void the hdd guarantee so I suggest using drives that are out of guarantee to begin with, not so much for the risk of braking it, but more for the risk if your hdd is wrong, or simply dies, not being able to replace it as you would with any other part.


----------

